# Pcos and norethisterone?



## lyla's_mummy

Hi have just been to doctor and had norethisterone prescribed to kick start periods , she said i have pcos which i had guessed But not wanted to believe , i have had no period in ten months , any information on pcos would be great and also has norethisterone worked for anyone? I should add we have been ttc for over two years now . Thanks for reading x


----------



## MariaF

Northisterone works just like any other progesterone pill - when you stop it you'll come on. Is the doctor putting you on Clomid?

There's lots of threads on here about PCOS - there's the main thread called PCOS club.

If you don't mind me asking how did you conceive your daughter? Was it all natural or did you have to take drugs?


----------



## lyla's_mummy

Hi sorry for delay in reply internet been down :( thanks for info il check out the pcos group :) , no drugs to conceive lyla my periods where textbook then and we conceived within 3 months my periods became very erratic after she was born just hoping can get pregnant again i know im lucky to have my daughter and sometimes i feel a bit selfish wanting another i just hope it happens thanks again for help xx


----------



## Justwantababy

lyla's_mummy said:


> Hi have just been to doctor and had norethisterone prescribed to kick start periods , she said i have pcos which i had guessed But not wanted to believe , i have had no period in ten months , any information on pcos would be great and also has norethisterone worked for anyone? I should add we have been ttc for over two years now . Thanks for reading x

Hi, yes i'm on norethisterone and clomid because of my pcos. Didn't ov last round but the progesterone did its job in that I got a period.

Have u had blood tests/scans to diagnose pcos? xx


----------



## lyla's_mummy

Thanks For reply , had blood test but no scan, she said when my period starts after stopping taking the tablets to make an appointment to see her not sure what shes going to do then ,thanks for advice on tablets if you dont mind me asking but how long after finishing tablets (im to take for ten days) did you have a period ? Thanks again x


----------



## Justwantababy

Hiya, no prob at all. With both ten day courses I've taken I got my period on the 3rd day after. stopping. Have u started taking them yet?

Oh.....and you're not selfish at all :hugs:


----------

